# No Audio



## patman10 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a 1999 GMC Yukon Denali with a Premium Sound system. This system includes Radio, TV, 6CD Changer, Telephone, VCR and OnStar. Everything works but their is no Audio. I believe it is either the Amp or a bad Relay. In my car the Amp is located under the back seat and I'm trying to find out the location of the Relays.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

patman10 said:


> I have a 1999 GMC Yukon Denali with a Premium Sound system. This system includes Radio, TV, 6CD Changer, Telephone, VCR and OnStar. Everything works but their is no Audio. I believe it is either the Amp or a bad Relay. In my car the Amp is located under the back seat and I'm trying to find out the location of the Relays.


 Check see if the amp is getting power, make sure it has a good ground too. Also check all fuse panels one under the hood and one in the cab, not sure where the relay would be. I know older Chevy's had them on the fire wall though in your case I'd check near the VCR.


----------

